# 29 Gallon Community/Amazon? Tank - Stocking Advice Needed



## Termato

Hi Everyone! Been a while since I've made a post but I'm in need of your wonderful expert help.

29 Gallon Freshwater Community Tank *(Office Tank)*

 Flourite Substrate (Seachem)
 Large Driftwood
 Anubias Nana
 Java Moss

I live in the DC Metro area and we have some pretty soft water. 4 - 8 dGH 70 - 140 ppm soft (mines around 7-8dGH every time I've looked).

This tank is currently cycling and getting ready for fish. I just set it up at my office and everyone is going crazy suggesting fish for me to put in here. As you all can imagine, it's chaos in trying to make a decision. We've come up with a lot of options and we've got quite the scenario here.

So here are the actual stocking options so far (Open to recommendations):

*Option 1:*

1 or 2 Bolivian Rams (preferably a mated pair) - I really wanted 6...BUT the 29...
Dwarf Gourami (This is the hitch in the plan. I don't think I can put him in with the Rams, thoughts?)
Male Albino Bristlenose Pleco
Fill the rest of the tank with Neon Tetras

*Option 2:*

Dwarf Gourami
Kribensis Mated Pair (Could be a problem when mating for the gourami)
Male Albino Bristlenose Pleco
Fill the rest of the tank with Neon Tetras

*Option 3:* (This is what everyone REALLY wants...so please give me your feedback on this one, I just hate having to move fish or get a new tank).

6-8 Juvenile Discus around 2-3" and keep them in the tank until they are too big. I personally want to mate them and I have extra tanks at home for that. I have a 75 Gallon I can potentially set up for them here in the future OR i can remove the extra 4-6 and put them in my tank at home and just add a few more to make them happy and let the two at work breed or something. Ideas are more than welcome become we all love discus over here.

*Option 4:*
[*]They want a blood parrot but the tank is too small for one, in my opinion. Even a Juvenile one.

As a main fish, we really want a Discus and then a Bolivian Ram. That seems to be what a lot of people want.


----------



## henningc

Sorry nobody responded. I've been out of the loop for a while, so what did you do and how did it turn out?


----------



## Termato

henningc said:


> Sorry nobody responded. I've been out of the loop for a while, so what did you do and how did it turn out?


Thanks for the response henningc, I actually ended up going with this stocking:


1 Albino Bristlenose Pleco
1 Male Dwarf Gourami
11 Neon Tetras
7 Bronze Cory Catfish

The tank is fully planted and is doing quite well so far. It's been set up for a little over a month. I'm having some small algae issues because the tank is close to a window but other than that everything seems to be doing fine. 

The fish left to be put into the tank are the 2 Bolivian Rams. I might just do one of them thought, we'll see. Honestly, I might even get a Blue Ram for this tank. Thoughts?


----------

